# Is Kuwaiti Driving License Valid in NSW?



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am originally from India and is currently residing in Kuwait. But I plan to migrate soon to Australia. I have a valid Kuwaiti Driving License that expires only in 2018. So I wanted to know if this would be valid in Australia particularly NSW or Victoria (since its to one of these places that we plan to move) and I heard that the International driving permit is valid only for 1 year.

Is there anyone who has moved from Kuwait of Indian origin to these places ? I used to have a valid Indian driving license also but now I am not sure if its expired or not. In case its still valid, what are my options to drive in Australia?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Take a look at how to get a driving licence in NSW. It also depends on what visa you are coming over on to see whether you are a visitor or not. 

New residents of NSW

Kuwait and India are not recognised countries for converting your licence so you need to get a NSW licence.


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi kaz101,

Thanks for the prompt reply. 

From the link you posted, it appears to me that if I dont take an Int'l driving license that I would have a max validity of three months only, for my current overseas license. After that, I will have to take a local NSW license to continue driving. But suppose, I get a Int'l license, I will get a one-year validity, after which only I need to try for the local driving license, right?

also, once I applied successfully, what's the normal period to get the driving license?

Between, I will be migrating as PR (Permanent resident).


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you are migrating on PR, you could only drive on your Kuwait license for a maximum of three months (it's irrelevant whether you have an international driving license - that period is fixed for PR), after which you will need to take a driving test to get a NSW license if you wish to continue driving.


----------

